# 75 Gallon Amercian Cichlid Tank



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum.. Joined today I(^3^)|

Thought that I'd share some pic's of my tank.. !!


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Photos were taken from a phone cam (Samsung GS2).. so do not do the tank or the fish justice..

As there's a couple of pics of my Tiger Oscar, thought that I'd post it in this section.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

some more pictures of my tank...

Tiger Oscar









Red Dotted Severum









Firemouth 









Electric Blue Jack Dempsey


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Some nice looking fish. Why isn't the tank full?


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

BillD said:


> Some nice looking fish. Why isn't the tank full?


Thanks for the comment.

I also have two small clown loaches that I use as dithers and a pleco in the tank.

But to be honest I'm going to have to get another tank once my current stock grow a bit.. especially the Oscar (I hear that he grows pretty fast! check out the pic's on this guys 'JD in a bucket' thread, in the illness section of the forum..)

I was thinking of getting another big 4 footer (same size as current tank), but am thinking that the next one might have to be a 6 foot tank :wink:


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

BillD said:


> Some nice looking fish. Why isn't the tank full?


ohh... I guess you mean the water in the tank!

It's because of the stand/coffee table it's on.. I had to reinforce it (will replace it in the long term), and just don't want to push my luck.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking at pictures of others.. 75 gallon tanks. I now think that my tank could be 125 gallons? Sorry I don't have dimensions.

Anyone care to take an educated guess.. from the two tank pic's

Thanks..


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I like it! Beautiful fish


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks.. tank did not have enough filtration at the time,i've since had to double it! also add lots of airation a power pump and removed the gravel.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I miss my Tiger Oscars! Back in the early nineties I had a Seaclear acrylic 100 gallon tank with assorted SA cichlids in it including a Jack Dempsey (almost show quality), a Nicaraguan male, a Firemouth, and a few more including a Black-belt cichlid. The Oscars were by far my favorite. They would eat right from my hand without a second thought about being scared and they had personalities like puppy dogs almost. Now I keep African cichlids as they don't grow as large as SA cichlids do and they have a different style of body and colors. But...I do miss keeping SA cichlids. Nice tank and fish you have.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments..

Tank is looking a bit cleaner now.. no substrate.. also more filtration, aeration and water flow! Fish are also growing.. will take some more pics when I'm happy with tank setup and fish have grown a bit more!

*Question to anyone ??*

I have a pair of Clown Loaches that I use as 'Target' fish...

I want to get some 'Dithers' (x3)... what would you recommend as a good dither fish?


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

So I got 3x Congo Tetra's (not small).. 1x male, 2x female (also got a UV water purifier.. really does make the water crystal!)

Put them in the tank, went out to lunch and came back to find one of the females floating on the surface missing her head! The remaining male and female both died of stress related issues less then 24 hours later.

Don't think my Oscar will tolerate any dither type fish that swim in the middle/top of tank.. Might try putting them in a grow out tank for a few months first.. but don't like my chances.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you measure the dimensions of the tank, we could tell you the size.

The tetras aren't the fastest dithers, so no surprise that one got pegged off. If you make further attempts to add in dithers (not really necessary IMO), I would try Giant Danios.

I also wonder for how long the EBJD will survive with these other fish, as it isn't unusual for them to get picked on in such mixed tanks. Keep an eye on how it is doing.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> If you measure the dimensions of the tank, we could tell you the size.
> 
> The tetras aren't the fastest dithers, so no surprise that one got pegged off. If you make further attempts to add in dithers (not really necessary IMO), I would try Giant Danios.
> 
> I also wonder for how long the EBJD will survive with these other fish, as it isn't unusual for them to get picked on in such mixed tanks. Keep an eye on how it is doing.


Thanks for the comments..

Hahah.. I'll try the Giant Danios.

The EBJD is not the one that's getting picked on... although it is the smallest! It's more aggressive then the firemouth who has the roughest time. He's actually a lot harder then I thought he would be.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Here some new pic's...

2x Filter outlets and 1x UV Purifier outlet









Oscar

















Severum









Firemouth









EBJD


----------

